# A couple of technical questions from a XM noob



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

I finally activated the receiver in my car and am fairly pleased with the service but have two technical questions I am hoping someone can answer.

1. My radio just shows the station name and never shows the name of the song being played like I have seen other people's receivers do. My radio does show the name of the current song on local FM radio with stations that give that information.

2. All talk stations have a wierd echo to them. Music stations sound great but any talk station, be it NPR, an NHL game, Old Time Radio, etc. all have a weird echo like something is out of phase. Is there anything I can do to fix this?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

lokar said:


> 1. My radio just shows the station name and never shows the name of the song being played like I have seen other people's receivers do. My radio does show the name of the current song on local FM radio with stations that give that information.


Check your owner's manual to see what you have to do. I've had two Fords (XM) and one Chevy (Sirius) and you had to press a button to get different data to display (e.g. "Text" toggles between Artist, Song and Album).



lokar said:


> 2. All talk stations have a weird echo to them. Music stations sound great but any talk station, be it NPR, an NHL game, Old Time Radio, etc. all have a weird echo like something is out of phase. Is there anything I can do to fix this?


I listen to several Talk channels (mostly NHL 204) and while the quality is lower than the music channels, I haven't had an echo like you describe. Still under warranty? maybe a new unit?

Personally, I've hated the three OEM radios our vehicles came with. Changing channels is a pain, very few features (no recording, pause or playback) and the displays require action to see all the information.


----------

